# A4565 Slings



## hrivera17 (Jul 9, 2014)

Billed 73030 and A4565. Aetna Medicare denied A4565 as incidental. No patient responsibility. Does anyone know if an arm sling is separately payable?


----------



## jromeyn (Jul 9, 2014)

Maybe it depends on your Medicare jurisdiction? Mine pays $8.12.......


----------



## hrivera17 (Jul 9, 2014)

We're in Jurisdiction H.


----------

